# read for 50 hours by monday night



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

this is going to be so much fun :eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

wow!

good luck.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

OOPS! I put a 0 by mistake, I meant 5 hours.














jk

I see this as a test of mental endurance and I will try my best but can in no way guarantee that I will achieve this goal.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I think I'd pass out after the 5 hour mark, but good luck!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

No kidding, I would too if I did those 5 hours in one continuous stretch. My study time will be interspersed with smartly timed breaks, adequate refreshments and mind altering drugs (i.e. caffeine).

Here is my work for today. This is 1 study session, efficiency of 80% (arbitrary number obviously).


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

anatomy again, eh??


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yes, it is one of the things im reading.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Slacking off already 

Horrible work ethic so far, managed to get in 2.5 hours today. I have been up for over 5.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

I was gonna ask how you plan on reading for 50 hrs., but I realized you meant five. I'm going to take anatomy this summer. The class starts next Tuesday. Best wishes to you!


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I like anatomy! It was my favorite class.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I never took an anatomy class. I learned everything I need to know on the streets. By my reckoning, 50 hours of book reading equals five hours of real-life experience. My advice: Hit the streets! 

Actually, Adrian, I spent eight years in undergraduate and graduate schools, so I've been in your situation many times. I hope you find the five hours and the focus you need this weekend to complete your reading. Anatomy is a very interesting subject, so it won't be all painful.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Till today,


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Illini_Pride said:


> I was gonna ask how you plan on reading for 50 hrs., but I realized you meant five. I'm going to take anatomy this summer. The class starts next Tuesday. Best wishes to you!


I actually did mean 50.

Are you taking it at the undergrad level? Then if i may I suggest this site,
http://www.visiblebody.com
Good luck!



venusfruit said:


> I like anatomy!


Me too :yes



Spangles Muldoon said:


> I never took an anatomy class. I learned everything I need to know on the streets. By my reckoning, 50 hours of book reading equals five hours of real-life experience. My advice: Hit the streets!
> 
> Actually, Adrian, I spent eight years in undergraduate and graduate schools, so I've been in your situation many times. I hope you find the five hours and the focus you need this weekend to complete your reading. Anatomy is a very interesting subject, so it won't be all painful.


Thanks!

Not chickening out but I don't think I will be able to reach 50 hours by Monday. Even if I get to 30, it will be a big improvement from the past few weeks when I avg. 2 hours/day. Aiming for high goals isn't a bad thing though. You know what they say, aim for the deep space galaxies, atleast you will reach the local cluster ones (or something like that).


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Another 8 hours for the day brings the total to about 20 hours. 50 is impossible at this point. 35-40 is reasaonable.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

20 hours is pretty badass.
:nw


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yes I am a badass bookworm. Watch out!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah I know, I'm watching. 

Best wishes in torturing yourself,
Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

torture??? pshh.. I am in heaven. 

So far I have read for about 3.5 hours. I am slacking off a bit probably due to burnout. tomorrow i won't be able to give as much time as im driving back to my apt. (currently at my parent's place) but i'll try to get in 35 - 40 hours total. 

thanks for the wishes Gerard ;O)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Achieved a revised goal of 35 hours. Even though I did not keep track of time last two days as I was getting bored of doing it, I am pretty sure I hit 35 atleast, likely more.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Caligula said:


> anatomy for 50 hours would be hell for me! good luck man! how many hours are you getting in per day?


Thanks! I got in 7-9 hours per day, was hoping for 12 but my mind wouldn't cooperate. :stu

ps. Not all anatomy though, I have other classes too. Not that they are any fun.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

50 hours for someone like me with ADD is impossible lol


----------

